# New Poll: Trump Is KILLING It!



## The Purge (May 17, 2019)

*Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019 

As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.

According to the poll, Trump’s approval rating is at 51%, despite the fact that over 90% of the media coverage of the President is viciously hostile and bias. His numbers among millennial’s, women, and suburban voters are trending up steadily as well. These numbers should make the Democrats and the mainstream media very nervous.

However, these numbers are they are likely inaccurate. Americans have never seen an economy like this, and this poll is actually saying that only a little more than half of American voters approve of the job that President Trump is doing? BULLSHIT and impossible!

Like the polls for the 2016 presidential election that predicted a Hillary Clinton landslide, these polls are terribly bias and flawed. Trump’s approval rating is likely closer to 60 percent.

According to a new Zogby poll, President Trump is killing it. His job approval has climbed over 50%, (51%) the highest of his tenure as president, higher than Barack Obama’s (48%) was at the same time in his presidency.

Additionally, the majority of millennial’s (18-29) approve of the president (51%); even more of the age group from 25-34 approves of him (53%), and even more of those aged 35-54 (59%). 58% of men approved of Trump, a slim minority of women (48%) approved of him.

48% of suburban voters approved of Trump and a whopping 60% of rural voters approved.

Zogby wrote, “President Trump’s job approval rating has seen a post Mueller report boost! We called it a few weeks ago. But that’s not the complete story as to why the president has reached a peak in his job approval rating. Trump is also riding high on positive economic news-a record high stock market, low unemployment, and solid GDP growth at home.”

------------

The “Trump” positive handwriting is on the wall for all Americans to see and hear. It’s simple, Trump Rally, 32,000 supporters, Biden Rally, 250 people. Case closed, BUT you will never hear the lapdog DemonRAT media spend any appreciable time pon the fact that the only place a DemmonRAT candidate can draw any sizable crowd is in an area populated by a large DemonRAT union or huge minority group!


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL

Cracks me up how the cultists cherry pick whichever poll has the most favorable numbers for trump. What now, zombie? Rasmussen is out and Zogby is in?


----------



## The Purge (May 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...



Just like you ABNORMAL, LOW IQ scum do!


----------



## satrebil (May 17, 2019)

After 2016 I have virtually zero faith in polls, no matter which way they swing.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


No, not just like me as I don't change polls to cite because I like the results of one over another.

The moron doing that is you.


----------



## Third Party (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Third Party (May 17, 2019)

Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 17, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?


Actually the 25-34 range are disillusioned libs who get a wake up call into reality and over half of them are now changing their minds on capitalism and the free market.  They are becoming conservative in financial matters and that is driving their voting... Its no wonder every demonRat out there is trying to tell this group 'vote for me and your college is free'.. 

They are losing the battle with Women, minorities, and just about every demographic out there. Only the very young are still duped by the lefts deceptions.


----------



## Claudette (May 17, 2019)

satrebil said:


> After 2016 I have virtually zero faith in polls, no matter which way they swing.



I agree. I'm not a poll watcher because the results depend on the questions asked and who is asked. To many variables to take any poll seriously.

Hell the polls had Hitlery as the next POTUS.

Surprise.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Zogby wrote,



Zogby has such little credibility that RCP doesn't even put him in their averages.   And they accept Ratmuffin's bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> Actually the 25-34 range are disillusioned libs who get a wake up call into reality and over half of them are now changing their minds on capitalism and the free market. They are becoming conservative in financial matters and that is driving their voting... Its no wonder every demonRat out there is trying to tell this group 'vote for me and your college is free'..
> 
> They are losing the battle with Women, minorities, and just about every demographic out there. Only the very young are still duped by the lefts deceptions.



I think you are a little delusional.  Most of these young kids are realizing Capitalism is a shit sandwich.


----------



## Meathead (May 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the 25-34 range are disillusioned libs who get a wake up call into reality and over half of them are now changing their minds on capitalism and the free market. They are becoming conservative in financial matters and that is driving their voting... Its no wonder every demonRat out there is trying to tell this group 'vote for me and your college is free'..
> ...


Idealism is the privilege of youth. Stupidity is not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Americans have never seen an economy like this,


That seems like a pretty ridiculous statement to make.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 17, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Americans have never seen an economy like this,
> ...


It's not true, of course, especially since GDP is only moderate by historical standards, and it's being paid for by the exploding Keynesian deficit.

But this is the post-truth era, where we can just make shit up, talk ourselves and each other into it, and then run with it like it's real.

I'm sure this type of behavior bodes really really well for our future.
.


----------



## beautress (May 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


What you and your criminal leaders have done to President Trump is not a laughing matter. Thanks for showing the USMB board that you're no better than the leadership who crippled America by laying a clever trap for President Trump to spend half his time fighting off lies and false allegations based on their lying bullshit and intentional insertion of a dossier they knew for a fact was lying bullshit to take him out.

You damn failed. Alla yas are nothing but the north end of a horse goin' south, imho.


----------



## Edgetho (May 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cracks me up how the cultists cherry pick whichever poll has the most favorable numbers for trump. What now, zombie? Rasmussen is out and Zogby is in?



suck on it, dimocrap scumbag


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOL

Oh? What have they done that Republican leaders haven't done to Democrats?


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cracks me up how the cultists cherry pick whichever poll has the most favorable numbers for trump. What now, zombie? Rasmussen is out and Zogby is in?
> ...


LOLOL 

Looks like you the one sucking. Sucking trump, that is.  

And with a photoshopped image, no less.


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


YOU cite polls.  That makes you a moron.  The very notion that all the big polling companies don't cherry pick the data to get the outcome they want is so laughable that it should be a red flag for mental illness.

The economy is on fire, it cannot be disputed.  

I know, I know.  You hate and have to express it somehow.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


And many Americans don't think trump gets much credit for it after he inherited a strong and growing economy; which is why his ratings are as low as they are. We'll see next year how accurate the polls are.


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You don't know 'many' Americans and don't know what they think.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Sure I do. Polls speak for them.


----------



## The Original Tree (May 17, 2019)

*IMPEACH 44!

Help us Robert Mueller!

You are our only hope!




*


----------



## The Original Tree (May 17, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



*Polls suck because they are primarily conducted in large metropolitan areas.  They are completely irrelevant and inaccurate without the underlying Demographic and Polling Data and Cross Section of Public they are contacting.*


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Meanwhile, scientific polls demonstrate over and over again that more often than not, they fall within a margin of error.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the 25-34 range are disillusioned libs who get a wake up call into reality and over half of them are now changing their minds on capitalism and the free market. They are becoming conservative in financial matters and that is driving their voting... Its no wonder every demonRat out there is trying to tell this group 'vote for me and your college is free'..
> ...


Only the indoctrinated ones... Like you...  Once they start looking at paying the bills that fantasy dies..


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Given that the underlying demographics are intentionally skewed, and the questions intentionally constructed to get a specific response, polls are really nothing more than a predetermined response to an engineered question.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


/—-/ Oh crap. How is Crazy Joe gonna spin this away? US consumer sentiment surges to highest level in 15 years


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> What you and your criminal leaders have done to President Trump is not a laughing matter. Thanks for showing the USMB board that you're no better than the leadership who crippled America by laying a clever trap for President Trump to spend half his time fighting off lies and false allegations based on their lying bullshit and intentional insertion of a dossier they knew for a fact was lying bullshit to take him out.



Clever trap.  Hey, when you are running for President and the Russians show up and help your campaign, you put a stop to that shit right away.  This isn't fucking complicated.  

The Russians did interfere in the election to help Trump. This is established. 

People working for Trump were in on it. This has also been established. 

Trump obstructed the investigation... this has also been established.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > What you and your criminal leaders have done to President Trump is not a laughing matter. Thanks for showing the USMB board that you're no better than the leadership who crippled America by laying a clever trap for President Trump to spend half his time fighting off lies and false allegations based on their lying bullshit and intentional insertion of a dossier they knew for a fact was lying bullshit to take him out.
> ...


/——/100% true, but only in your dreams.


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > What you and your criminal leaders have done to President Trump is not a laughing matter. Thanks for showing the USMB board that you're no better than the leadership who crippled America by laying a clever trap for President Trump to spend half his time fighting off lies and false allegations based on their lying bullshit and intentional insertion of a dossier they knew for a fact was lying bullshit to take him out.
> ...


Trump did not collude with the Russians. Muller and his 19 pro-demognats Trump-baggers noticed he did not take the bait. He therefore could not be nailed to the wall for his refusal to take the Russian bait, so they threw in with the crooked Hillary crew. Trump did not throw in with the Russians, he made them throw in the towel on him.  Since Hillary's best friends end up committing suicide with three shots to the back of the skull, she would up with no one in their right mind helping her out. The only people she could call her team were scared spitless of her. If you think Trump colluded, just think of this: Trump asks honest men what to do when he isn't sure something is legal, and he's pretty smart with his 160 iq. You don't think a man as caring and intelligent as he is would collude against the advice of legal eagles whose "bad idea" words were taken as a certain warning he was in the wrong camp, do you? Do you? Do you really? JoeB, you're no dummy, but you don't know the kind of a man you're dealing with. When you're dealing with President Trump, you're dealing with a careful customer, don't you forget it. So lies went a long way with Hillary, but it didn't make up for smart people not wanting to be found dead with 3 bullets to the back of the head and 3 physicians declaring it a suicide. You do know that after the first bullet to the back of the head, the suicidal person has no way to put the other two in ther, don't you?

Then why the hell are you going after Trump, when he isn't the one who would ever wrong another man. But Hillary? Dear, sweet, devious, lying, trash-mouth, Clorox sloshing, axe-to-the-hard-drive Hillary who thought she was ridding herself of evidence that would tell the truth about her cheating heart. Why would you support a person like that. Really, JoeB. Why would you jeopardize yourself and family loved ones to a person like Hillary the Spin Room monster as your guide in life.

I want you to put that in your thoughts tonight before you fall asleep. You think about Hillary's pal in the WH who was giving her good advice she did not care to hear, and about him being found the next day with 3 bullets in the back of his head, but ring-a-ling, "it's suicide," said the physicians who feared for their loved ones well-being. You think about that. And think some more. And think some more. Why are you on that bandwagon where for one of even the slightest moments of weakness you gave crooked Hillary one iota of your smarts not to do something she insists on. Think some more, JoeB. Think some more.


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lie.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Try citing specifics.


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Then you failed miserably to demonstrate I lied. Thanks for tryin' though; here's your participation trophy...


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...



Gee Pollyanna, I thought by the title of this thread that you were going to write about the Earth, and how  trump has lied (no surprise there) when telling the people Climate Change is a fraud.


----------



## The Purge (May 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Only little pissants with low 2 digit IQ'S believe in MMCC....like you!


----------



## anynameyouwish (May 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...





"The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran."


I don't think you know what the word "respect" actually means.


and the minute you resort to derogatory insults like "demonRAT" you reveal much about yourself.....none of it any good...


----------



## nat4900 (May 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019



*Geller Report*

*

*


----------



## The Purge (May 18, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


And your opinion is like an asshole....everyone has one just some smell all the time!


----------



## NoVote (May 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Most of these young kids are realizing Capitalism is a shit sandwich.



Hey, the more bread you got, the less shit you have to eat.


----------



## nat4900 (May 18, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...




Geller has a long history of working with extremists and racists in the United States, Canada and Europe, including the Jewish Defense League, and the *white nationalist** group* Bloc Identitaire, among others.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Odd that so many Ph.d scientists are in your opinion, "pissants with low 2 digit IQ'S believe in MMCC"

Where did you get your advanced degree?  Trump U.?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2019)

NoVote said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of these young kids are realizing Capitalism is a shit sandwich.
> ...



Are you competing for the dumbest posts of the year?  If so, it appears you might be on the leader board.


----------



## The Purge (May 18, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Why..
She doesnt work with YOU!!!


----------



## beautress (May 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That you lied? Let's replay the tapes, buster.

YOU: LOL  Oh? What have* they *done that Republican leaders haven't done to Democrats?

Me:  Lie.  (This refers to "they." It is not about YOU.)

You: Try citing specifics. 

Me: No.

You: "Then you failed miserably to demonstrate I lied." ~~~~balderdash chest thump~~~~

Me: No.


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2019)

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval

Latest polls: the President still sucks


----------



## LeeOnLido (May 18, 2019)

Claudette said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > After 2016 I have virtually zero faith in polls, no matter which way they swing.
> ...


Razz Muffin Poll,,May 18.   Trump 55%  Biden 25%  Pile of Horse Manure  15%


----------



## Meister (May 18, 2019)

I'll take the fat orange guy over any of the socialist/communist candidates that
the democrats are sporting.


----------



## skye (May 18, 2019)

Meister said:


> I'll take the fat orange guy over any of the socialist/communist candidates that
> the democrats are sporting.




Me too.


----------



## Third Party (May 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


Not to be a Debbie Downer, but remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans. And the 2018 mid term showed what a united dem party can do. Unless Schultz runs, I think the Dems have it. And for Schultz to run, Bernie has to be the Democrat candidate.


----------



## The Purge (May 18, 2019)

Third Party said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Trump has another year+ to keep the economy going all guns and finally build the wall and follow the law and deport most of the invaders....he does that the Independents put him back in office!


----------



## The Purge (May 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Ever notice how many of them get government grants and not just money from America?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 18, 2019)

I don't believe  trump is doing great things, but  let's just say he is.   How can anybody be enthusiastic  about someone like him who's  a liar  who acts pretty much like a gangster.  He's degraded the office of president.   I know, here comes the 'what about  Obama, huh?'    Obama had a clean record for 2 terms even though republicans vowed to oppose anything he did as president, good or bad. And these republican low life turds did this before Obama even took office. Link below.

The Conspiracy to Commit Legislative Constipation


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Its hilarious when a lefty points to any poll that has their chosen one (whoever that currently is at the moment ) ahead by a ridiculous amount. You would think that you loons would have learned your lesson with Hilary, but you people just hammer down on such things. You can't use biased polls to win elections.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2019)

beautress said:


> Trump did not collude with the Russians. Muller and his 19 pro-demognats Trump-baggers noticed he did not take the bait.



That's really not conclusively proven.  What he did do, without a doubt, was obstruct any attempt to get on with it.  

But, hey, he can fuck all the porn stars and sell us out to Russia, but as long as you get some judges that will impose you religious stupidity on the rest of us, you're good with that. 



beautress said:


> Then why the hell are you going after Trump, when he isn't the one who would ever wrong another man. But Hillary? Dear, sweet, devious, lying, trash-mouth, Clorox sloshing, axe-to-the-hard-drive Hillary who thought she was ridding herself of evidence that would tell the truth about her cheating heart. Why would you support a person like that. Really, JoeB. Why would you jeopardize yourself and family loved ones to a person like Hillary the Spin Room monster as your guide in life.



Hillary is corrupt, but she knows what she is doing.  We wouldn't be on the verge of an unnecessary war with Iran if Hillary were in charge. 

Sorry, just can't get worked up about, "She deleted all her files after she stopped working there."  Most people do.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2019)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Its hilarious when a lefty points to any poll that has their chosen one (whoever that currently is at the moment ) ahead by a ridiculous amount. You would think that you loons would have learned your lesson with Hilary, but you people just hammer down on such things. You can't use biased polls to win elections.



It can give you a pretty good prediction. Hillary won by 3 million votes. The polls got it right.  

Now, they were less certain on state results last time... but given what a mess Trump is making of things, the country won't make that mistake again.


----------



## beautress (May 19, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Trump did not collude with the Russians. Muller and his 19 pro-demognats Trump-baggers noticed he did not take the bait.
> ...


Yea, Hillary is corrupt, and we know what she is doing. She needs to be in solitary confinement in a mental institution where she should have been the day she took up arms at her Ivy league university and started threatening people interested in the scales of human justice. Killers belong in jail for life, and in solitary confinement if they're mean to the jailers or their fellow inmates. I'm sick of mentally ill Democrats running the nation. They're going down the communist trail of wrongful thinking that requires murdering off all the good people in society without mercy. They're hateful, vengeful, wrongful-thinking brats who hate adulthood and responsibility and love dying young.

They hate the unborn and despise honesty and those who abide by the Constitution. They're also hell-bent on taking out free speech and they're control freaks. I'm sick of all of 'em, and so is everyone else.


----------



## washamericom (May 19, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


Against the tide of superpac media. It's like when California tumbles into the sea.. No one will be talking about winning the "popular" vote... Heh.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Buh... buh...  but Geller says such nice things as but trump!


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2019)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


On average, the polls were remarkably close.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> Yea, Hillary is corrupt, and we know what she is doing. She needs to be in solitary confinement in a mental institution where she should have been the day she took up arms at her Ivy league university and started threatening people interested in the scales of human justice. Killers belong in jail for life, and in solitary confinement if they're mean to the jailers or their fellow inmates. I'm sick of mentally ill Democrats running the nation.



Um, the only person who comes off as mentally ill is you with that statement. 

Just saying. 

Why the GOP Sucks.  Religious nuts have too much say.  



beautress said:


> They hate the unborn and despise honesty and those who abide by the Constitution. They're also hell-bent on taking out free speech and they're control freaks. I'm sick of all of 'em, and so is everyone else.



Honesty?  Trump lies so often they can't even track all his lies.  

Frankly, no one hates the unborn.... we just realize you can't force a woman to have a baby if she doesn't want one.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 20, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Ever notice how many of them get government grants and not just money from America?



Yeah, no one ever got rich off a government grant studying the climate.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Riiiight that's why the media and the loons flipped out when Trump won.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2019)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Your non-sequitur fails you as the average of the polls were remarkably close. They predicted Hillary would win the popular vote by 3.2 points and she actually won it by 2.1 points.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just one of many spectacularly wrong predictions.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2019)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


WTF??

First of all, that's not a poll, it's a reporter talking about polls. But even worse for you -- he's talking about polls from early August. That's 3 months out from the election. Polls are a snapshot in time. Polls from just a couple of weeks before the election are already old, that's why the only useful polls are the ones taken a day or two before it, no less three months away.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The video is based off polls most of the states mentioned had polls with Clinton in the lead. The polls were spectacularly wrong and its happening again.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Faun (May 21, 2019)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


It was a reporter *guessing *close states would go to Hillary and it was *3 months* before the election. That couldn't be more irrelevant.  

Meanwhile, the last national polls taken before the election were off by an average of 1.1 point. That's remarkably close. 49 out of 50 state polls taken just before the election, on average, fell within the margin of error. That's remarkably close.

What was wrong were pollsters, not polls, who gave close states to Hillary. By definition, either candidate can win states that are too close to call and trump won the election by winning a few of those too close to call states that were leaning towards Hillary.


----------



## Toro (Aug 27, 2019)

How Popular Is Donald Trump?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Toro said:


> View attachment 276286
> 
> How Popular Is Donald Trump?


Never seems to change...


----------



## Ropey (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 276286
> ...



+2

Toro knows just where to find that bullshit.  There's lots of it out there.

Projects fivethirtyeight is a_ progressive _nonprofit media watch group.


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?


*wrong*

*as of July 12, 2019, republicans outnumber democrats by two points *

Party Affiliation


*the truth of the matter there are more republicans now then there was when Trump was elected 
and conservatives outnumber liberals by 9 points *

*Its time you step outside your little liberal bubble get informed and face reality*


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?
> ...


But when it comes time to voting, Democrats out vote Republicans.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


True-if you count illegals.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


Even without the dozen illegals voting.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Try millions-they multiply like cockroaches.


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Toro said:


> View attachment 276286
> 
> How Popular Is Donald Trump?


*Tell me whats the party affiliation break down of those polls?
Every poll I've seen that has Trump underwater greatly over sample democrats when the Truth is republican/democrat nationwide break down is only 1 or 2 points from being tide and the recent trend  republicans have overtaken Democrats by 2 points *

*the constant  democrat oversampling is why almost every time republicans outperform election polls *


----------



## playtime (Aug 27, 2019)

*Geller Report*
_*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*


Share:
*

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.


*Overall, we rate the Geller Report Questionable based on extreme right bias, promotion of propaganda and conspiracies as well as extreme anti-Islamic views.*
*Detailed Report*
Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Conspiracy, Propaganda, Anti-Islam*
Country: *USA*
World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 45/180

Geller Report - Media Bias/Fact Check

you're dimissed.*


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 276286
> ...


Pollsters can't get in the Republican gated communities.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Aww, what a pity you're nuts.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

playtime said:


> *Geller Report*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Monica or Ross Geller Report?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What about my nuts?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 276286
> ...


Well the polls are doing something right because they accurately predicted Hillary would win the popular vote in 2016.


----------



## playtime (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report*
> ...



tsk tsk tsk  you are lazy.  next time go to the link yerself.

*History*

Founded in 2016, the Geller Report is the personal blog/website of Pamela Geller who is best known for her Anti-Islamic writings. According to her about page: “Pamela Geller is the founder, editor and publisher of The Geller Report and President of the American Freedom Defense Initiative (AFDI) and Stop Islamization of America (SIOA). She is a foremost defender of the freedom of speech against attempts to force the West to accept Sharia blasphemy laws, and against Sharia self-censorship by Western media outlets.”


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOL

I said, "you're" ... not "your". It's hysterical how conservatives struggle discerning the two.

I'm talking about your ridiculously small cranial material.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I do you a favor before others see it-Monica and Ross Geller were brother and sister on "Friends".Its a joke. They were on TV longer than any president in office except FDR.


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*by 4 to 8 points, not the 2 she won by 
only one pollster got it accurate and that was Rassmusan the pollster you ignorant liberals always want to dismiss because their result are more favorable to Trump *


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Asshole-I know the difference-play on words much? I'm not conservative, but you sir jump to too many conclusions-let me jump to one-you don't like conservatives. Gee, did I use the to and too correctly?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


Idiot... an average of 3.3 points when she actually won by 2.1 points...

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Ok ... I admit ... by correctly using "too" and "to," I could believe you're not a conservative.

Does that help your fragile feelings?


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*Only ignorant liberals would think pollster go door to door to conduct thier polls *


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*the accurate polls like Rassmusan is what brought the average down 
you take Rassmusan out of the equation it would be at 4 or higher *


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


See, you could not help yourself, but I'll play along-why are my feelings (if I have any)fragile?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


It was a joke-Jesus Christ-loosen up-the other party isn't an enemy, right? Right? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


*there is no comedy in liberal lala land its been outlawed*


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

You brain-dead imbeciles crack me up. 

Remove Rasmussen from the mix and Hilliary's advantage goes from 3.3% ----- to *3.4%*.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Anyone who claims millions of illegals voted in our election is not playing with a full deck. And trying to defend such nonsense is only attempted by feeble minded people.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


Not true -- you rightards crack me up.


----------



## okfine (Aug 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


That talking point is going around lately. Can't take back time. Sorry.


----------



## okfine (Aug 27, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


"100% true, but only in your dreams."

What?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have no proof they didn't, but the vote differential is so striking that any thinking man would say so. Sounds like your deck is full of deuces and jokers.  I'm not defending anything to the likes of you-your girl lost and you have to deal with *that.*


----------



## Third Party (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Not a rightist, but I can spot a phony when I see one-yes YOU!


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOLOL 

I have no need to prove a negative just because you can't prove your bullshit is real.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who are you-Mr. Bo Jangels? The only real bullshit is between your teeth. And the only negative is your attitude.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/—-/ Oh you can prove it by posting evidence that states tightly control voter registration against illegals. Now read this: New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



uh--- alrighty then.   perhaps if you said sarah michelle, i woulda picked up what you were putting down.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



lol....  the heritage foundation writes an article based on the mercer family foundation funded  dude,  who wrote 'clinton cash'?
can you have possibly gotten a more biased CONspiracy laden article?  me thinx not.

howeverrrrrrr...................  now for something completely different-  the truth:

*Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018
PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.

In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”

“It’s calling into the darkness, looking for voter fraud,” Dunlap, a Democrat, told The Associated Press. “There’s no real evidence of it anywhere.”

Republican President Donald Trump convened the commission to investigate the 2016 presidential election after making unsubstantiated claims that between 3 million and 5 million ballots were illegally cast. Critics, including Dunlap, reject his claims of widespread voter fraud.
[...]
Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Spits an imbecile who claims millions of illegals voted in the election .... *but can't prove it.*






You morons crack me up.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Very good-she has the same birthday as my son.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Well the polls are doing something right because they accurately predicted Hillary would win the popular vote in 2016.


The polls predicted Hillary winning an Electoral Landslide.

The Electoral College has been around a while. Even Democrat supporting pollsters knew about it.

But you keep pretending Hillary won something if it makes your loss bearable.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 28, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Well the polls are doing something right because they accurately predicted Hillary would win the popular vote in 2016.
> ...



The polls could not have been predicting an electoral landslide as the polls measure nothing but overall popular vote.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Some people believe in God, some believe Trump colluded, some believe Hillary had people killed. I believe 3 million illegals voted. Beliefs can't be proven with numbers any more than they can be dispelled.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...





FAKE NEWS.

This is Pamela Geller's BLOG.   This is not a legitimate source....for anything
Geller is nothing but a paranoid right wing fringe racist.

"Pamela Geller is an American political activist, blogger and commentator who is known for her anti-Muslim views and activism. She stirred controversy in 2006 for reprinting controversial cartoons of Muhammad on her blog. """"

Pamela Geller
*Pamela Geller | Southern Poverty Law Center*
_Pamela Geller_ is the anti-Muslim movement's most visible and flamboyant figurehead.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...








Great, another moron chimes in.

Idiot, the nonsensical claim made was that millions of illegals voted in the election. So why would you link to an article about citizens who vote more than once?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Even worse for that idiot.... that article isn't even about illegals voting. It doesn't even prove one illegal voted in the election.

The only reason these cretins even claim millions of illegals voted in the election is because trump told them millions did. They still don't get that trump is a pathological liar.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


From Mr bullwinkle
What ARE the results of Trump's presidential labors? We got a wall? We got a nuke-free NK? We got free trade? We got a nuke deal with Iran? We got friends that look up to us? We got a Republican House? What has been accomplished since Trump took office? He may LOOK busy, but what does he do other than insult, govern by tweet, sign reneging XOs with bold sharpies, play golf, hawk his rental properties like a used car salesman, lie like a rug, and go thru staff like salts thru an old maid?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Well the polls are doing something right because they accurately predicted Hillary would win the popular vote in 2016.
> ...


No poll predicted Hillary winning an electoral landslide  Some pollsters made that claim based on their fallible interpretation of state polls that were too close to call. But only one state was outside the margin of error.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Great, so you believe in fairies. Thanks for the admission.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


/——/ Gee whiz, I just found proof. Let’s see how to dismiss this, Spanky. Majority of Democrats Want Illegal Aliens to Vote, Deciding Our Policies

Recently, San Francisco approved illegal aliens voting in local elections. It allows the illegals to decide policies, funding, and direction on issues such as education. Foreigners who broke our laws to come into the United States, some of whom are criminals and terrorists, get to decide leaders and policies.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


/——-/ YARN - here we go again. Same old broken record from the libtards. President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


We're talking about federal elections, Spunky, not local elections for school boards. 

Are you simply not capable of posting relevant information to the discussion?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——-/ And you think these illegals won’t try to vote in a national election? They have no right to vote in any election. WTF is the matter with you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You just can't stay on topic, can you? One last time.... the discussion is did millions of illegals vote in the 2016 presidential election.....


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


Do you really want to say we've never seen an economy like this when all over the country people are having to donate school supplies for kids returning to school and people are living in tents because they can't pay the rent?
It wasn't like this when I was a kid; that's when people had some money.  This "fantastic economy" stuff is propaganda, I think.  Yes, it's fine but it's not all it is being made out to be, and people seem to be struggling more....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/—-/ Yes they did, and democRATs are trying to expand it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 276286
> ...



Pollsters don’t sample based party affiliation. 

Republicans don’t outperform polls almost all of the time.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Toro said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


/—-/ Please repost in coherent sentences. TIA


----------



## The Purge (Aug 28, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Seems to only affect a vast Majority of areas controlled by DemonRATS....LA, SF. NYC, BALT, CHIC. DET. ETC.


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...



The RCP average of polls had Clinton winning the popular vote by 2.1%, which is exactly what she won by.


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...



I did. You can’t process coherently it appears.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 28, 2019)

Toro said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And STILL LOST a Constitutionally mandated election...KOLOL


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Yet a lot of our people live in those cities.  Trumpians are always bragging about the country's economy; that includes everyone.  Or at least I thought SF, NYC, BALT, CHIC etc. were part of the country.
Your "Democrats' fault" excuse is lame and doesn't hold water.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2019)

Toro said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Since the President isn't elected by majority vote, these polls can certainly be misleading.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You saying it couldn't be more worthless.... *prove millions of them voted....*


----------



## The Purge (Aug 28, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Bullshit....you know it just keep drinking the Flint dirty water.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Kind of like CNN and MSNBC with don lemon and chris matthews-tweedle dee and tweedle dumber.


----------



## bendog (Aug 28, 2019)

Fake news.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 28, 2019)

The redneck flyover states are hurting too  Mainly Dem states are seeing Population growth  while farming states are crying


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If he is moron, you are more off. You think no illegals vote-grow up.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You poor thing, now you're lying about what I said. I didn't say no illegals voted. I said there were some. 

That you have to lie demonstrates just how empty your position is.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I believe illegals voted like you believe Trump is no good-we will not give up our belief systems. In fact, just this morning I applied for a job at ICE-I hope to get something that involves policing voting places, so I can get a picture of Juan J Illegal and show you deniers.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Of many, I like these two best-the tax break I still enjoy and the pursuit of a wall and repelling the evil illegal-one wretch at a time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


WTF??

What do you think such a picture would prove? You think illegal aliens walk around with sandwich boards on announcing they're here illegally??


----------



## edward37 (Aug 28, 2019)

Trouble is there's PROOF Trump is a schmuck  not close to capable of running a pig farm much less our country There is also proof that illegals voting was minuscule ,    a commission started by dump  found  that out


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ “*You think illegal aliens walk around with sandwich boards on announcing they're here illegally??”
*
Uh yeah...
*

 *


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Please don't tell me you believe they won't be back for federal elections-you can't be that stupid.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your definition of Iying is, "I can't come up with a decent response! Sap


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They smell, mostly don't speak English and carry pictures that don't look like them-easy peasy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Trouble is there's PROOF Trump is a schmuck  not close to capable of running a pig farm much less our country There is also proof that illegals voting was minuscule ,    a commission started by dump  found  that out


/——/


edward37 said:


> Trouble is there's PROOF Trump is a schmuck  not close to capable of running a pig farm much less our country There is also proof that illegals voting was minuscule ,    a commission started by dump  found  that out


/——/ Here is Trump’s accomplishments. Now post Obozo’s or Hildabeast’s or any of the dem’s clown car candidates. President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Right.  So they walk into a polling place like that.  You're talking like an idiot.  Don't hold your breath on getting that job.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit. 

Great, let's see your evidence they're allowed to vote in a federal election......


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You mean.... you absolutely can't prove it.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, my definition of lying is saying something untrue.

I said some illegals voted.

You then claimed a said no illegals votes. That would be untrue since I didn't say that. And by untrue, I mean you're lying.

If truth and facts were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Trouble is there's PROOF Trump is a schmuck  not close to capable of running a pig farm much less our country There is also proof that illegals voting was minuscule ,    a commission started by dump  found  that out


/——/ We keep posting evidence and you simply reject it out of hand. Until you can guarantee us no illegals can or will vote, STFU. 
newsmax


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Your stupidity is growing. Explain to me how you can smell them and hear them from a picture?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 You should have stopped at right. The rest is only your opinion.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lets see your evidence they're not-and allowed is very sketchy when it comes to California.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Anything to educate you.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I never said you lied or said something you did not-I think you are too upset to think straight.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's how you spot them-the picture is for ICE follow up. And if you think I'm stupid, why are you talking to me? Doesn't that make you stupid?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Again, it's not my job to disprove your claims. It's your job to prove them. If you can't, I have no qualms dismissing the nonsense you post as delusional bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Idiot, you said, _"you think no illegals vote."_ That's a lie since I had already told you I think some illegals voted.

Can you stop lying?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Its not my job to educate you-you have no qualms or answers for things except if you don't agree you don't want to think about it. Go back to your playpen.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 I'll check but i don't lie-so you are wrong there-and calm down you will burst an artery


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, stupid people say stupid shit which makes me laugh. 

Now again to your stupidity.... how are they going to be identified as illegal aliens by a photo? Are you suggesting someone takes photos of all Hispanic voters for ICE to check up on?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Your delusions are hardly educational.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Nice try.  If you read what they based the article on you will find that it's inconclusive and cannot be determined at this time.  Your numbers and your article are just using made up numbers.  Does your Heritage Foundation note that the highest number of votes that were defrauded was by a republican district?  And that was caught by the State and a recount and a new election had to occur.  Sounds to me like maybe we should place watchdogs in all Republican controlled districts.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


His link isn't even about illegal aliens voting in our elections. These freaks are disconnected from reality.


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

Toro said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*they certainly need to if they want an accurate representation of the American public 
what these pollsters are doing is equivalent of let's say wanting to find out who is the most popular NFL team in the country and the majority of who they ask reside in Texas 
would you conceder that a credible accurate poll?*


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I think you are lying


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

Toro said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*no, it didn't why lie? 
the RCP average had it at over 3% and if they only used the liberal newspaper and network polls it would have been  4% *

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein

*you remove Rasmussen and IBD both polls you claim arent credible the average would have been 4%*


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Made up numbers-interesting concept-could be anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You like freaks do you?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I must.  I like you.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——-/ Your denials have failed to convince us the illegals aren’t voting, not even with the dancing meme.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...




zogby.........LMAO!


How is that dated poll looking now......


----------



## g5000 (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019


So you believe in polls now?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/08/28/trumps-worst-poll-yet/?wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1

_A new Quinnipiac University poll has plenty of bad news for Trump — from his 2020 matchups with Democrats, to his own personal image, to his biggest asset in the 2020 race: the economy.

The poll shows him trailing all five Democrats tested by between nine and 16 points. He trails Joe Biden 54 to 38, Bernie Sanders 53 to 39, Elizabeth Warren 52 to 40, Kamala D. Harris 51 to 40 and Pete Buttigieg 49 to 40. These represent his biggest deficits to date against all five candidates, according to RealClearPolitics’s compilation of polls.

The poll also shows his approval/disapproval declining to 38/56, with just 27 percent approving of him strongly and 50 percent disapproving strongly. That’s the worst those splits have been in Quinnipiac polling since February 2018._


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



And since you are unable to prove a negative you haven't convinced anyone with more than 3 brain cells that they are voting even with a dancing rump bear meme.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 28, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cracks me up how the cultists cherry pick whichever poll has the most favorable numbers for trump. What now, zombie? Rasmussen is out and Zogby is in?
> ...



i'm surprised you're making fun of Trump by posting that.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Argument from ignorance 

I really wish you tards would take a course in Logic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So? This only proves you're nuts since I told you some voted.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I am amused by watching y'all. A guilty pleasure.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


What else can one do but deny your bullshit when you can't prove you're not hallucinating?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


I say let the Democrats think it is over and they will stay home.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you want into this pissing contest? I liked you up till now. The other guy gets nuts about winning an argument, so be careful.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Christmas Story, right!?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

g5000 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Is that for everybody or just Faun?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Back to my nuts


Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Back to my nuts-geesh. I see you have two more posts waiting, so I will answer them and then I'm onto the next debate and the guys left out.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Right back atcha! It almost feels wrong to agree with you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

When a person cites the Zeller report, they have shown their opinion is a joke.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Interesting concept-prove your not hallucinating-how would you know_ if_ you _weren't_ if you were hallucinating? And then bullshit would seem right and non bullshit wrong-the only thing real to me now is that dancing guy-Travolta with his hair back. And I am going to paste your sentence in red on my mirror.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> When a person cites the Zeller report, they have shown their opinion is a joke.


Some guy said it was a Geller report.In any event, why a joke?


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...



And it might happen again in 2020.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...


Do you really think Trump will lose to a democrat in 2020?...Trump won in 2016 because the people feared that it might be true that dems want to eliminate private healthcare insurance and bring in socialism full scale and give free stuff to illegals....today they know it....you tards are toast...I don't need a stupid poll to tell me that....polls are made up...yesterday Biden was losing to Pocahontas and the Bern...today he is 30 points above them...polls are for tools...are you a tool?...


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...



Not if you understand sampling methods in statistics.


----------



## Toro (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...



My mistake. I misread it. The RCP average was a 3.2% Clinton lead when it turned out to be 2.1%. 

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

However, that is still within the margin of error, which is what polls are attempting to capture.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



some believe you are cray cray.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


*"how would you know if you weren't if you were hallucinating? "*

Simple... if you can prove what you claim, then you're not hallucinating.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



i clicked & didn't bother getting past that author....


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I already stated I don't see any of the Democrats running beating trump.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yeah, me and Moses.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



areyou saying that nobody is living under those circumstances that come from red states?  are you kidding?  lol..............  just look at the meth labs & the OPIOID crisis alone is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge problem in hillbilly country.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What if you think you did, but you hallucinated that? This is getting like Shutter Island.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



more like you & donny.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



you go boy.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Most people I know are better off now than under Obama-if not then someone else will be elected in 2020.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



2018 was just the beginning............


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



uh-huh.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Donny Osmond? Donny Wahlberg? Donny my cousin?


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



_donny from queens. _


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


Being off by 4.1 points, IBD was second worst.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


How do you know you really posted that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That one can spot an illegal alien by smelling pictures.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



 they must be scratch 'n sniffs!!!


----------



## edward37 (Aug 28, 2019)

From NY Times
The turnover in his White House and the bloat of a Trump-administration diaspora can’t be dismissed as the detritus of disruption, the flotsam and jetsam of an unconventional management style. They’re what happens when you place a cyclone at the Resolute Desk. Everything splinters and screams, and you can’t find a safe space.

“Even Trump’s Supporters Are Getting Tired of His Daily Drama” was the headline on Jim Geraghty’s Monday column in National Review, which sometimes travels fantastically creative routes to reach the sunny side of Trump. Geraghty wrote that the publication’s editors “are exhausted with presidential tweets, from asking whether Federal Reserve chairman Jerome Powell or Chinese leader Chairman Xi is the bigger enemy, to ‘hereby ordering’ private companies to look for alternatives to operations in China.”

He linked to a lament by the conservative writer Rod Dreher, who, he noted, “is exhausted from the president behaving like ‘a clown who refuses to meet with the prime minister of Denmark because she won’t sell him Greenland.’”

Notice a theme? Apparently weariness with Trump’s wackiness does something virtually unheard-of in the United States circa 2019: It transcends partisanship.

Trump’s instinct and strategy are to conquer by overwhelming. But there’s a difference between wearing people down and wearing them out. He’s like the last seasons of “House of Cards” — a riveting spectacle devolved into a repellent burlesque, so unrestrained in its appetites that it devoured itself.

I wouldn’t be surprised if voters consciously or subconsciously conclude that they just can’t continue to live like this and that four more years would be ruinous, if not to the country as a whole, then to our individual psyches. By the time Election Day rolls around, they may crave nothing more electric than stability and serenity. That wouldn’t be a bad Democratic bumper sticker. It’s essentially the message of Joe Biden’s campaign.

According to Morning Consult’s tracking poll, Trump’s approval rating in vital swing states has declined significantly since he took office. Take Wisconsin: His approval rating in January 2017 was 47 percent, and his disapproval rating was 41, for a net plus of six percentage points. Now his approval has fallen to 41 while his disapproval has climbed to 55, for a net _minus _of 14.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Its called Smellivision.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Live in California?


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



why?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No, Florida


----------



## TRFjr (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > TRFjr said:
> ...


yah you sure got conservatives by the balls democrats control one half of one-third  of the federal government


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2019)

TRFjr said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



the dems have the house.  that's a start.  & they are keeping it. but now sooooooooooooo many more senator seats are up in 2020  than there were in 2018 & a boatload are (R).


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

playtime said:


> TRFjr said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Time for a change-vote EVERYBODY out


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I think it's time to change that.

Rump Now




Rump Jan 20, 2021





Rump Jan 21, 2021




How do you like me now?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/ Yeah, those memes will get Republicans to vote for whoever wins the DNC clown show.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



What's the matter, you need to go rent a sense of humor?  Actually, with all your blustering, the more you bluster the higher the turnout.  And the higher turnout the higher the percentage of Democratic votes since Registered Democrats outnumber Registered Republicans by quite a large margin.  Sorry, but the states won't allow your Republicans to lose votes or find more votes in garages this time around either.  That didn't work out so well in 2018.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Besides, those aren't memes.  Those are my own personal jpegs.  It took me all of about 3 minutes to make them.  Enjoy.  More on the way.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...



Zogby? We really are scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## USApatriotz (Aug 28, 2019)

edward37 said:


>



And when the Democrats controlled the House, had 60 votes in the Senate, PLUS had Obama in the White house they did NOTHING about that!


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

USApatriotz said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




They passed the PPACA.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 28, 2019)

Trump's trade war with China began March 22, 2018. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China–United_States_trade_war

This chart shows how serious the problem is, the problem being Trump's trade war with China. Readers should take a close look at this chart and use the scanning tool provided. It will show the stock market has been treading water for the past twenty months because of his trade war. 

Dow Jones - 10 Year Daily Chart

_*Since Trump started his trade war with China, the Dow has actually lost ground. *_

On Jan. 29, 2018, the Dow hit its 2018 high of 26,439. Today, the stock market rallied (hooray!). The Dow _soared _258 points to reach 26,036. 

_*That is only 403 points shy of where we were on Jan. 29, 2018. *_


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Trump's trade war with China began March 22, 2018. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China–United_States_trade_war
> 
> This chart shows how serious the problem is, the problem being Trump's trade war with China. Readers should take a close look at this chart and use the scanning tool provided. It will show the stock market has been treading water for the past twenty months because of his trade war.
> 
> ...




Smoot-Hawley trade wars are so easy to win......


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Without the 4 million illegal votes in CA, the state is in play.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Aug 28, 2019)

Hurricane Dorian, meet Hurricane Trump. 

Earlier this week, Trump tweeted, “Will it ever end?” Apparently hoping Somebody will stop the hurricanes. Only one Fella can do that, and I doubt He will.

Seemingly cursing _*his*_ bad luck Trump lamented, “We are tracking closely tropical storm Dorian as it heads, _*as usual, to Puerto Rico*_.”

He pledged that “FEMA and all others are ready, and will do a great job. When they do,” he continued, “let them know it, and give them a big Thank You — Not like last time. That includes from the incompetent Mayor of San Juan!”

"Puerto Rico is one of the most corrupt places on earth. Their political system is broken and their politicians are either Incompetent or Corrupt. Congress approved Billions of Dollars last time, more than anyplace else has ever gotten (that's a lie), and it is sent to Crooked Pols. No good!" he wrote, adding, "_*And by the way, I'm the best thing that's ever happened to Puerto Rico!*_" That certainly is a lie.

Trump tweeted, "Congress approved 92 Billion Dollars for Puerto Rico last year, an all time record of its kind for 'anywhere.'" Trump was off by $78B and he lied about the record. 

So, here is my question, a two part-er. Perhaps, his many fans can answer. 

Does Trump think it is advantageous to act like a complete jerk?

Or is he an idiot?

There are some who think he is a sick man.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


LOL

This shit again??

Have you forgotten already ... ? You couldn't prove that the first time you idiotically claimed it.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Its fun because NOBODY can disprove it-besides YOUR PRESIDENT said it


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> ...



That’s what all the douche bag experts said in 2016. Are they still considered experts?Kinda like losing the World Series, and trash talking the winning team for the next year. Keep your sense of humor. You’re gonna need it. Trump can’t win! Best YouTube video ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?



Why do they all need rides to the polls though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



They couldn't prove John Gotti guilty of racketeering or murder, Bill, but that neither made him innocent nor made the prosecutors idiots.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 28, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the 25-34 range are disillusioned libs who get a wake up call into reality and over half of them are now changing their minds on capitalism and the free market. They are becoming conservative in financial matters and that is driving their voting... Its no wonder every demonRat out there is trying to tell this group 'vote for me and your college is free'..
> ...



With thicker bread than socialism. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No one has to disprove your bullshit that you're incapable of proving.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


WTF is wrong with you?? Of course they proved it. It's why he was convicted. The FBI had tapes of him ordering hits, ya dumbfuck.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



He's not MY President.  Rump forfieted that right.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 28, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Geller Report ^ *| May 16, 2019
> 
> As he should be. The economy is booming, wages are up, unemployment is down, and America is respected once again, specifically by China, Russia, and Iran. Life is great in America, contrary to what the fake news media says.
> 
> ...


“It”  being America.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No one has to do anything they don't want to do, whether it is to prove something or not bother, so don't worry about disproving anything -its OK.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why do you get so upset? If he is wrong he will admit it, if not he won't. This board is supposed to help relieve stress-not create it.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 LBJ used to say" I'm the only president you got". Trump is the only president YOU have.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


LOLOL

No one is forcing you to prove something you can't prove. That you can't prove it already speaks for you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The reason I post here is for entertainment. You...?


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The FBI also had the Steel Dossier and leaked it. It didn't have a leg to stand on since all of it was a lie including the nekkid Trump. And the story was traced back to Hillary's standing war room, who created every salacious detail.

As a consequence of 4 FBI persons who cratered to Hillary Clinton, she is responsible for destroying a lot of reputations of people who had nothing to do with any involvement with Russian collusion. She needs to be shown a prison life and get the hell away from America for the duration of her hate-filled, scheming, Lady MacBeth hubris. I don't know who warped her criminally sick mind, but she needs to go, one way or another.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who did the Democrats hit this time to keep something under the table for them so they don't have to grow up.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You don't know if I can or can't if I don't want to. But I figure your're good for another 1000 miles on this topic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Oh? Horowitz released his report... what's so damning in it?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


For my entertainment?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Nah, I know you can't.

a) if you could prove that, you would have.
b) this isn't my first rodeo -- no one's been able to prove it. Including trump who assembled a committee to find them.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I don't think any of these politicians are going down for anything. We taxpayers are paying for tickets for a show that never ends.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hillary does not need to be jailed-she is now a prisoner in her own body.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Find what? The 1000 miles? Where your first rodeo was? If you were the clown the rodeo was missing?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bed Time-you tuckered me out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Nah ... you tuckered yourself out running from proving you're not full of shit.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm glad you're ignoring Judicial Watch, Dancing King . Hillary's haddit. Obummer's haddit. And the 4 Obsequious old leaders of the FBI are in deep doodles right now, too. I hope all of 'em get a dose of American justice for breaking the laws not only of decency but also the Constitution by - yep! Involving foreign spies to help bury President Trump's administration and also beat him up for his campaign with liars in the press, liars in the polls, and liars all over the government, not to mention laundering money through the alleged Clinton Foundation. Here's a sign to you Democrats pretending nothing bad happened in Hillary's evil empire campaign:  

​


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There are other means of dealing with crooks.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Oh, yes she does need to be jailed. She's a danger to the Constitution of the United States of America.


----------



## beautress (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


See the info at 5:00 (5 minutes into report)
​


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




OK, Bill.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Pawn is just a high-stress kinda guy.  Everyone is either an idiot, retard or dumbfuck to him.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


And once the lying scum Trump is out of office America will find the ways
going to sue the bank if they reveal his records
going to sue Penn St if they reveal his school records 
Forbidding  people to answer subpoenas  
afraid to show his taxes
The man has all the makings of a crook and republican patriots lol don't care


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah, *this time*, you're gonna git her.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Trump chose to stop being my president.  He no longer support my large group (we are in the millions) that used to support him and helped to get him elected.  He lied out his ass.  Every day, more of us are removing our approval and support of him.  He only serves at OUR descression, not his.  He is NOT the Chosen one, He is NOT the King, he is NOT the Emporor no matter what he believes.   He ceased to be the President through his own actions by pulling one too many cons on those of us that he lied to to gain our support.  We have no president at this time.  And won't have for the next year and a half.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

So.... nothing but what his sources tell him. I remember Jason Leopold telling about how Karl Rove was going to be from marched out of the White House -- only that never happened because sources are often wrong.

And I didn't ask you what sources had to say.... I asked you what Horowitz had to say.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No, not everyone. Sadly, you have to lie to make yourself feel better. But certainly, a Birther is a combination of all three.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

edward37 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nothing will happen to Trump in or out of office-or Hillary or Bill, or Nixon. Their connections are too strong.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


 You’ve been watching too much Fox. Donald Trump was being investigated a year before the steel dossier. Because every time you looked at a Russian, behind him was standing a member of the Trump campaign.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


 Bill lied about getting a BJ. A way overblown offense. That’s about on the same level of scandal as Obama wearing a tan suit or Michelle showing her bare arms. 

 And Hillary? What did she do? Compare that to trump taking Russian spies into the oval office after he cleaned out Americans and giving them secret and top-secret information. I’m sure he told them all you Gotta do is ask.  Hillary had a server, Trump gave Russians classified information. So who the Republicans wanna see in jail? Hillary.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


So if he runs again, will you automatically vote for the Democrat?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You can argue yes it did or no it didn't, but this is how people feel-Bill was suspended from law practicing in Arkansas for Lewinsky scandal and lied about a WOMAN relationship to the nation on TV-that is what fuels Gillibrand and the #MeToo gang. Hillary is suspected of having Vince Foster killed and others-true or not, its out there. Nixon is dead, but the shouting stopped when he left office-instead Ford got the heat. Trump may be guilty of EVERYTHING CNN says, but if it does not hold up in court or get there, what does it matter? Fair is for the fair minded, not American politicians.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

edward37 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ No reason for him to show his taxes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Whatever you say, Bodecca


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/ But Trump is your President unless you live in Canada or Venezuela.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You want him, you take him.  Right now America has no President.  And won't have until Jan 21st 2021.  It looks like even the real GOP is starting to figure that out.

Here is a news tidbit.  Rump now has 3 Republicans contesting him for 2020.  And NO sitting President has EVER been reelected that has been contested before.  It just keeps getting worse.  And all three are a much better choice than Rump.  The best thing rump can do for the Republican Party and America is to announce he is choosing not to run for reelection.  Otherwise, no matter what piece of crap the Dems present, he will lose.

The reason for that is, as of now, the Republican Party is too fragmented to come up with enough to make the grade for reelection.  If rump quickly announces his non reelection then there is time to get a decent Republican going.  If not, he's toast anyway and even the worst of the lot of Dems can win hands down.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/——/ I’m sure you will refund the Treasury Dept with any and all tax relief you received from “Not my President” because you’re a fair minded libtard with high standards.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Rump is not America.  You may believe that he is.  He's not.  America was around before him and will be around long after he leaves to be manhandled by NY State and others for his crimes.  He's a criminal using the Office much like a criminal hides in certain countries that bar extradition.  I don't recognize a criminal as the PResident of MY United States of America.   I am rooting for at least one of the 3 Republicans that are challenging him for the Republican Nomination.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/——-/ TDS. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


So you would vote for AOC over Trump?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/—-/ Yes,  Daryl hates America so much he’d vote for AOC 5 or 6 times on Election Day.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Not likely to be upset in a primary. let's assume a Democrat will beat him-who is the worst you would accept? Tlaib? AOC? Maxine Waters? Biden would be OK but may not live that long. Sometimes your choices are not good-like 2016.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



You said it again.  Does that man another Rump cabinet member is getting fired, quits or indicted and a replacement must be quickly found?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I would vote for chopped liver of rump.  Okay, I wouldn't vote for.....hell, anyone over rump.  

_*RUMP RUMP RUMP RUMP!!!!!! *_in 2021


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Or I could be like a Republican and find more ballots in a garage or hide ballots in the garage.  Or how about vote for all my relatives that moved away.  Didn't work out so well in 2018 for you, did it.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I thought you could only vote that many times in Chicago.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



AOC and Tlaib are too young to be President.  Maxine Waters has already iliminated herself.  Biden, while being the strongest is still in the lead.  Watch out for Warren, she's making quite a splash and many that were donating to the others have started supporting her including many Bernie supporters.  And either Biden or Warren will beat Trump with the contested Republican ticket.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/ Whatever fantasy gets you through the night.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


With your vote and blessing, right? I would accept Delaney, Manchin, Bullock, Biden, or Jim Webb. The rest are worse than Trump.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


/—-/ You’re projecting again, you old coot. Whatever it Takes: Georgia Democrats Suddenly "Find" Thousands of Uncounted Ballots


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Or in Colorado if you are the Republican Party Chairman.  Or in North Carolina if you are a Republican.  Didn't work out so well in 2018 and look how that turned out.  You bunch of criminals lost the house.  Looks like with the Republican Party Contesting Rump, that's going to be another loss unless rump announce he won't run in the next few days.

So far, my predictions have been dead on for the last few years.  I predict that Rump won't be President come 2021, the House will remain Democrat.  But here is a prediction I hope I am wrong about.  There is a chance that the Reps will lose the Senate so this isn't a prediction, it's a fear.  The last thing we need is for one party to control all three spots.  No matter what party gains total control, the scariest laws gets past from the most extreme wingers.  While I want Moscow Mitch gone and the Hick will probably be in the Senate, I still want the Reps to have a narrow margin in the Senate.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Fantasy?  In the total years since the creation of the United States, NO President has EVER been reelected that has been contested at the primary level.  It would have been hard enough for Rump as it was, now this problem is added in.  The smartest thing you could do is to stop supporting Rump and get one of the others nominated.  But you are insane so I don't expect you to do anything.  Who knows, maybe you could get used to saying President Lizzie.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/——/ The smartest thing I can do is ignore your paranoid hysterics and simply laugh in your face.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I don't like either party. You make a good point about balance. One question-did you predict Trump would win in 2016?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Get used to hearing President lizzie.  Even I cringe at that one.  Rump is a goner.

_*RUMP RUMP RUMP RUMP*_ in 2021


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The only Republican I would support over Trump is Ted Cruz-but he is not running.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Then get used to hearing President Lizzie.  (shudder)


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Wall Street would assassinate her the first month.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/You’re delusional if you think Trump’s base will abandon him for Pocahontas.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hannity's sources are good. Judicial Watch and Mark Levin are not people who say things out of turn. Some people respect the law, and the three of them are it--Hannity, Fitton, and Levin. There are also others who aren't deep state dingbats. You should know. if MSNBC, ABC, CBS, NYT, NBC, and TimeMag are your sources, you haven't heard the truth in at least 30 years, probably more.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Ted Cruz--the best.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


That picture goes well with my morning java. Thank you. (But don't expect our determined USMB TDS sufferers to get it). ​


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Funny x *1*
Faun

Oh, Mr. Faun the spawn thinks the truth is funny, does he. Well, may he be rolled in maple syrup on top of a fire ant bed.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Funny x *1*
> Faun
> 
> Oh, Mr. Faun the spawn thinks the truth is funny, does he. Well, may he be rolled in maple syrup on top of a fire ant bed.


LOL 

What's funny is you thinking Hannity is a verifiable source. He's not. His show is not a news show, it's an entertainment show.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



LOL.  Stupid dumbfuck as usual is too opaque to get a play on words.  Right over the stupid ass's head once again.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Funny x *1*
> ...


Isn't it funny how you diss away those who make it a point to keep the truth on top, bottom, and through the center. Mr. Hannity answers to a much higher power that all the liars in the Clinton Cartel.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


LOL 

Sure, Birther, whatever you say.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Yes, he answers to trump.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




Let's face facts.  Hannity is a shill for the GOP.  100% predictable.  When I watched him years ago, I took half what he reported with a grain of salt.  But at least he has his feet grounded in some good things like Mark Levin and JW.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Funny x *1*
> ...


/—-/ Try listening to Sean, you clown. Nothing entertaining about it. It’s nonstop interviews with political leaders, consultants and authors, you dope.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


He's an entertainer,  not a joutnalist.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Dude is as dense as a concrete block.  There is no such thing as a "Birther" unless you count Obama as the first, original one himself!  Obama himself maintained his Kenyan origin for SEVENTEEN FUCKING YEARS until he ran for president.  Then he took the claim down.  Idiot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Well, except he didn't.  

You Birthers are a riot!


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




LOL.  You easily knee-jerk triggered concrete blockheaded buffoons are the end!


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


toobfreak =


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




*Faun* =


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/—-/ Says who, you? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No, Hannity.  He says he's not a journalist.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's because he studied for the ministry in his church, but his calling was not delivering that kind of communion. He is convinced that understanding the truth that has been kept under the hat for deception in political affairs is more important for all the public; his calling is to a greater congregation of people who would like to leave the world a better place for their participation in it.

That is not the end goal of most liars, who believe the truth must be suppressed at all costs in order to take over and destroy a Constitution they have nothing but disdain for. Forgive me, but I do not view that as a good thing, not to mention the hows and whys that we got to this destructive phase.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



So now you are advocating assination of a President?  Sounds about right.  Things are going to get real nasty with you bunch of criminals.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



The real trump base comprises of just about 36%.  That's well below what it's going to take to get him to stay in the oval office without being escorted out in handcuffs.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Not my President


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Advocate means I want it, which I don't. I'm saying Wall Street would want to.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Anything is possible.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Reminds me of what was said in the first days of Obama.  You rightwingnutjobs sure do like to goad your sickos into doing sick things, don't you.  Then when you are called on it, you back pedal.  I'll give you this, you certainly are entertaining.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



It's also possible that a life ending Meteor may come crashing into the earth and end all intelligent life.  But you don't have a thing to worry about since you won't be part of the intelligent life.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Have you been drinking? Reread the posts-I am not right wing first of all, I don't comment on Obama-he's gone, no goading by saying wall street would assasinate her-not literally, but figuratively. Calm down-there is no danger here-people just aren't agreeing with you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Wow, that takes a lot of talent to back pedal that fast.   Light Speed ahead.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No back pedal-you just have limited comprehension.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Face it, you got bagged.  Get over it.  I am sure there is something else you can come up with to make yourself sound just as foolish.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You started out rational and then the other guy called you out and you are all about winning some argument in your own head. Since you can't follow what I post, don't bother responding to my posts with other people.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I change nothing liar...I report what other have found....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


What was it you did not understand about the final judgment that President Trump did not collude and did not obstruct?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOLOL

Of course you do. You cherry-pick whichever poll is most favorable for your cock crush.

When Rasmussen was higher, you paraded them by starting a thread on this forum (probably others too)

Rasmussen Daily Presidential Tracking Poll...OOH MY!!!​
Now Zogby is higher, so you start a thread on that poll..

New Poll: Trump Is KILLING It!​
You change from poll to poll, not based on results but based on which one you like best on any given day.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And your point Is I am as biased as YOU are....what a moron!....ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You got bagged, rumpster.  Move on.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



They could not prove Collusion.  But they did find enough evidence of obstruction.  You really need to read the second part of the Mueller Report, cupcake.  The ONLY reason that Rump was not indicted was that stupid memo that was put out for the Justice Department during the Nixon days.  

Not to worry, with Rump now being contested in the primaries, his chances of being reelected slipped even further away.  There has NEVER been a President reelected that was challenged in the Primaries in the History of this nation.  That means, Rump has his base at about 36%.  Not enough to be reelected.  Can you say "President Lizzie"?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/—-/ Sorry Tinkerbell, no collusion so there can’t be any obstruction.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/—-/ He understands it, he just doesn’t accept it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Unlike you, I actually spent the time reading the Mueller report and know exactly what it says.  I don't go by a talking head that tells you what to think, when to think it and how to think it.  Read the report yourself.  It might bring you up to speed or make your head explode.  Either way, the world will be better off.

Can you say, "President Lizzie"?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


No, my point is you're a flaming idiot who cherry-picks polls -- and then denies cherry-picking polls when called on it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Definitions

Collusion:  *: *secret agreement or cooperation especially for an illegal or deceitful purpose 

Obstruction of Justice:  the crime or act of willfully interfering with the process of justice and law especially by influencing, threatening, harming, or impeding a witness, potential witness, juror, or judicial or legal officer or by furnishing false information in or otherwise impeding an investigation or legal process 

Nixon didn't collude either but he did obstruct justice.  In order to collude you must have prior knowledge and be party to it.  But Obstruction of Justice is another thing altogether.  And Trump and his merry band of criminals met all 3 points of Obstruction of Justice.  It's in the Mueller Report that you haven't read.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/——-/ sorry, you can’t prove either one.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


/——-/ “Can you say, "President Lizzie"?”
Sure, and I can also say Tooth Fairy and Santa Clause


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I took it directly from Webster's dictionary.  Is that that proof enough?  Or is the entire Dictionary fake news as well.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Rump today




Rump Jan 21, 2021


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Yep. Soon as Elizabeth Cheney takes her turn in 2024.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Is she as good a shot as her Husband?  She won't fire her cabinet but she will fire ON her cabinet.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Mueller did not know what was in that report. His leftist lockstep loonatic lawyer pals wrote it up for him, and he did not consult them before questioning nor bother to read his own report that they wrote. How convenient. *yawn* And soon as they give him his room key at the senior sayonara estates, he will not be answering anyone considering the advanced state of dementia on his mind. He was unfit for the task when he accepted it. In fact, he is the ideal task masker. The Demmies, however blew it.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Vice President Dick Cheney is her father, not her partner, sweetie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



When dealing with someone to replace Rump, parental sexual abuse would be part of the resume.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You need to stop prepping yourself to eat a lot of crow, Mr. Hunt.


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Vice-President Cheney was one of the kindest, brightest, and most respected men in the Equality State, where I spent my entire adult life rubbing elbows with Casper's finest people who value kindness and a good sense of humor, of which was well learned by young Mr. Cheney who was Prom King who escorted Prom Queen Lynne their senior year at Natrona County High School in the late 50s as I recollect. Those two were in the top ten most respected people in the state of the smallest population where everybody knew everybody, and no secrets were held back, that is for sure and true.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As poor pawn is butt hurt that I point out irregularities and almost never in favor of his Anti-American....boy do you just LOVE to whine....ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Remember, there are more Democrats than Republicans, minority and young voters are increasing and older conservative voters are decreasing. The polls may be accurate, the only question is how they translate to votes, will the unsatisfied stay home?




Yes, but Republicans in sum have nearly triple the IQ points that the democrats do in total,,,


----------



## beautress (Aug 29, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



How would you like to be marginalized by being called by a named body part as close to scatological as one can get.

What you are proclaiming as a lewd act didn't happen, and you know it. Trump was proud of every one of his children. Some people are more open than others about their affection for their children. For centuries, fathers have hugged their daughters and shaken their sons' hands out of loving respect. The leftist loon takes a candle lit for a loved one and converts it to an all-consuming forest fire overnight. If there is nothing wrong after searching their brains out, their California coaches teach their young the thespian trick of creating a false scenario which accepts a narrative of untruthfulness as respectable. Lately, in leftist's political smarm it's grabbing at straws to create a win for their favorite communist who thinks the word 'socialist' will carry them to victory. That was uncovered after Christine Blasey-Ford's false narrative against a man she barely knew with no memories of time or place whatever, and her "memory" did not appear until she realized that her slight acquaintance Brett Kavanaugh, who became a Federal Judge, and went on to become a Supreme Court Justice that she would take him down a peg with a little Thespian trickery she had up her sleeve and in the vilest of evil hearts. Fortunately for my side, body language was saying wildly what her mouth was lying about, that it was flimsy fakery posed in the same manner a Munchenhaus sicko pretends someone close to them is sick to get attention, until they either run out of poison or kills the loved one outright with it.

And you bought the farm.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



When you have enough appetite, even crow might be welcome.  
But I draw the line on Buzzard that you may have to chow down on.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Aug 30, 2019)

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



YOu could have just said that you disagree without going through all that.  But, no, you have to boor us to death.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


----------

